#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Gerenciador de Provedor, qual usar?

## Arthuzitow

Pessoal é o seguinte, eu venho utilizando o WebMikrotik já faz um tempo, eu gosto do sistema, acho ele de fácil utilização, porém eu andei percebendo o seguinte, que o mesmo quando configurado ao servidor MK o servidor aumenta muito o processamento, creio que seja pela modo de se comunicar que eles utilizem ou das regras que o mesmo implanta no firewall do mk, eu gostaria de saber de a opinião de vocês sabre o melhor gerenciador, e que tenha um custo acessível para um provedor que está em fase de início.

Quero um gerenciador prático porém "completo", onde eu possa efetuar o cadastro do cliente, monitorar todo o tráfego utilizado, acessar o mesmo remotamente e que tenha um controle financeiro. Porém que não venha "alterar" o funcionamento do servidor.

----------


## ijr

Procure pelo Radius.net
funciona muito bem.

www.radius.net.br

----------


## Arthuzitow

> Procure pelo Radius.net
> funciona muito bem.
> 
> www.radius.net.br


Obrigado pela dica amigo, porém o mesmo precisa de uma máquina local para funcionamento correto?

----------


## smartlink

Olá amigos, sou novo por aqui, mas minha empresa que é de um outro segmento já possui serviços prestados pela Under.

Estou abrindo uma nova empresa em outro segmento que é justamente a de serviços de venda de internet.

Quero montar algo profissional e licenciado, já mandei confeccionar as torres autoportantes de 60 metros pois quero vender no interior do Amazonas. 

Precisaria saber qual o melhor radio digital e por onde começar, sobre rádios digitais, frequências, servidores, fibra, licencas pois quero tudo dentro das normas e padrão. Desde já fico agradecido!

----------


## rimaraujo

> Olá amigos, sou novo por aqui, mas minha empresa que é de um outro segmento já possui serviços prestados pela Under.
> 
> Estou abrindo uma nova empresa em outro segmento que é justamente a de serviços de venda de internet.
> 
> Quero montar algo profissional e licenciado, já mandei confeccionar as torres autoportantes de 60 metros pois quero vender no interior do Amazonas. 
> 
> Precisaria saber qual o melhor radio digital e por onde começar, sobre rádios digitais, frequências, servidores, fibra, licencas pois quero tudo dentro das normas e padrão. Desde já fico agradecido!



Bom dia meu caro. Acho que andas meio perdido quanto ao assunto do tópico. 

Procure no under rádio profissional temos várias discussões sobre esse assunto.

----------


## ijr

> Obrigado pela dica amigo, porém o mesmo precisa de uma máquina local para funcionamento correto?


A princípio ele é pra rodar localmente, converse com o @FabriocioViana que ele vai saber te dizer se roda ou não na nuvem.

----------


## bfwcache

Arthuzitow mkauth mais servidor cloud oline 100% nao precisa de maquina local

----------


## deson00

Ola, existe um sistema que talvez possa lhe ajudar no seu crescimento o nome é www.bylltec.com.br vale apena verificar acho que se ajusta no que precisa.
Mas de fato esta duvida que vc possui muitos terão e tem ate hoje a duvida é qual gerenciador escolhe, antes da escolha acho que deve se levar em considerações alguns pontos listarei abaixo.
1 quanto estou disposto a pagar
2 preciso de suporte técnico 
3 quais funcionalidades realmente preciso
4 sistema em nuvem ou local
5 custo beneficio 
6 curvatura de aprendizado e manuseio do sistema
7 em caso de desastre como é o processo de recuperação do sistema

Respondendo algumas dessas perguntas acho que vc sera capaz de escolher um bom sistema vou listar abaixo algumas delas.
Vigo > excelente sistema roda local e nuvem mas com custo mais elevado, implantação um dolorosa, tempo de suporte lento
topsap > excelente mas requer algumas exigência na instalação implantação um pouco dolorosa, tempo de suporte medio
webmikrotik > sistema médio roda em nuvem exige do hardware mais do que os demais e implantação media, tempo de suporte rápido
radiusnet > sistema medio de custo medio e implantação media alguns ajuste ainda faltando pois é um sistema novo no mercado em comparação ao vigo e outros
mksolutions > sistema bom e implantação dolorosa acredito que pelo fato de ter muitas funcionalidades e curva de aprendizado pode ser demorada, suporte bom e preço elevado
bylltec > sistema medio a bom de baixo custo e recursos na maior parte nao existente nos demais sistemas, totalmente em nuven, implantação facil e curva de aprendizado auto intuitivo, mais utilizado em pequenos provedores em fase de crescimento
mk-auth > bom sistema implantação media inúmeros recursos e custo praticamente zero, curvatura de aprendizado diria medio a baixo, unico pecado nao ter suporte

----------


## lucasiwanczuk

Me desculpe mas a webmikrotik além do suporte porco por assim dizer você não consegue nem largar um bloco de ip diferente para cada cliente em cada ponto de acesso...
Vai por mim webmikrotik não é a melhor opção hoje em dia...
é bom começar a cair na realidade e preparar uma maquina para ser servidor de qualquer um que possar ser seu gerenciador...
Recomendo muito o MK Solutions, é possivel trabalhar com o mesmo até com 10 mil clientes por experiencia própria.
Para o MK solutions eles mesmos pedem um quadcore 4 gb de ram e 200 de HD não é muito...
E tem mais hoje em dia quando o webmikrotik faz manutenção ele fica fora praticamente o dia todo, como você vai continuar sua operação com um sistema falho destes ?
Posso te garantir que a melhor escolha ainda é o MK Solutions entre os 3 provedores que dou assessoria a melhor coisa que já fizemos foi sair do webmikrotik.
Sendo que MK Solutions já tem radius integrado sendo possivel utilizar o Pool MK largando IPs válidos para os clientes em um só pool, claro isso vai depender do seu ASN, caso não possua ASN pode prosseguir com a RFC 1918 para a distribuição invalida!
http://www.sup.net.br

----------


## deson00

Amigo é tao feio falar mau assim de um sistema, acredito por mais ruim q seja qualquer sistema q esteja se mantendo no mercado deve atender a alguma demanda de alguem e deve funcionar para alguem, em relaçao ao pool acredito q esteja equivocado pois o pool é definido no mikroti. Ou nao entendi o q quis dizer.
mksolutions é um grande sistema, mas tudo tem seu preço.

----------


## netline

Concordo com vc

hj uso o mikweb sem nenhuma dor de cabeça infelizmente é um pouco limitado mais mim atende perfeitamente




> Amigo é tao feio falar mau assim de um sistema, acredito por mais ruim q seja qualquer sistema q esteja se mantendo no mercado deve atender a alguma demanda de alguem e deve funcionar para alguem, em relaçao ao pool acredito q esteja equivocado pois o pool é definido no mikroti. Ou nao entendi o q quis dizer.
> mksolutions é um grande sistema, mas tudo tem seu preço.

----------


## 1929

> Amigo é tao feio falar mau assim de um sistema, acredito por mais ruim q seja qualquer sistema q esteja se mantendo no mercado deve atender a alguma demanda de alguem e deve funcionar para alguem, em relaçao ao pool acredito q esteja equivocado pois o pool é definido no mikroti. Ou nao entendi o q quis dizer.
> mksolutions é um grande sistema, mas tudo tem seu preço.



Estamos falando de gerenciadores ou de sistemas mais complexos com roteamento, firewall, etc etc...?
Eu entendo Gerenciador, um sistema básico que faz a parte administrativa do provedor, financeiro, e tudo que diz respeito, como bloqueios, avisos, cadastros, etc etc. Parte técnica não é para gerenciadores administrativos.

Concordo contigo... não dá para baixar o pau... Eu uso desde 2008 e não vejo problema algum com suporte. Raramente precisamos... A última vez que precisamos faz ano e meio.... e era com o servidor Mikrotik e não com o Gerenciador.

Agora concordo também com o companheiro que pauleou o Webmikrotik em um ponto.

Não dá para comparar com o MK Solution inclusive em preços. MKSolutions é uma solução completa não só na parte administrativa mas também na parte técnica. 
O webmikrotik é um gerenciador e o MKsolutions apesar de nunca ter visto um funcionando, me parece que é mais que um gerenciador. Ele é um sistema autônomo inclusive não precisando nem de um servidor mikrotik. Confere? Se isto for correto, explica porque você pode atribuir um pool de IPs para um cliente diretamente no MKSolutions. 
Neste caso a culpa não é do Webmikrotik, pois ele só faz o gerenciamento básico em cima do Mikrotik.. Se você quiser alocar um bloco para um cliente eu creio que daí como já disseram vai fazer isso no mikrotik.

Agora não concordo quando dizem que o sistema por ser hospedado remotamente quando sai do ar, o que é muito raro, impede o funcionamento do provedor...
Eu já disse isso centenas de vezes aqui, o Webmikrotik não precisa estar no ar para o servidor mikrotik continuar fazendo seu papel....
Se quiser incluir algum novo cliente numa situação dessas, daí sim não vai conseguir via gerenciador, mas mesmo nestes casos ainda resta o bom e velho winbox. Depois quando voltar o sistema é só fazer o cadastramento. Não vejo problema nisso, apesar de que como disse, é raro ver o sistema fora do ar.

Então são dois mundos diferentes... Webmikrotik, RadiusNet, Billytec e outros assemelhados são de fácil aprendizagem pelo pessoal de escritório.
Já sistemas que incluem servidores de roteamento, firewall e outros detalhes técnicos tem aprendizagem demorada, quando aprendem ou então tem que ter uma ou duas pessoas com profundos conhecimentos de rede para fazer a manutençao.

Até o velho e bom MKAuth precisa um pouquinho mais de conhecimento. E se o servidor que está o sistema, parar, para tudo no provedor e daí é só cliente ligando para reclamar. Eu já vi este filme e perdemos muitos clientes por causa disso. Até reinstalar sistema e fazer voltar tudo, ficam "as moscas" os clientes.

Ah, me lembrei de outra coisa: quando começamos com o Webmikrotik eu também reclamava. Se forem olhar tópicos antigos que abri vão ver minhas reclamações.
Mas a verdade é que quando parei de usar balanceamento de link, com mistura de dedicado e ADSLs, a coisa mudou de figura. A conclusão que cheguei é que o problema era diretamente relacionada com o funcionamento do Mikrotik nesta situação de balance + adsl e naõ do gerenciador...

----------


## Arthuzitow

Minha intenção é um gerenciado básico, controle financeiro, cadastrar os clientes, coisa do tipo, nada de firewall roteamento e etc, isso faço no próprio mk, porém podem tirar uma dúvida, se o mk-auth parar, meus clientes ficam sem navegação? A rede para? Coisa do tipo?

----------


## 1929

> Minha intenção é um gerenciado básico, controle financeiro, cadastrar os clientes, coisa do tipo, nada de firewall roteamento e etc, isso faço no próprio mk, porém podem tirar uma dúvida, se o mk-auth parar, meus clientes ficam sem navegação? A rede para? Coisa do tipo?


Parece que agora existe uma opção do MKAuth para instalação remota em nuvem... Dai acho que não para.

----------


## Arthuzitow

Assinei um desses em nuvem, porém a empresa me deixou na mão, o serviço parou e quando voltou minhas senhas n acessava mais o mesmo, passei o dia inteiro tentando contato e nada, falei pelo Skype da empresa que se n solucionar eu queria o dinheiro de volta, e eles falaram que iriam me passar o reembolso, em vez de colocar p funcionar o servidor novamente, e olha que n fez nem 24 hrs que eu assinei o serviço! Recomenda alguma empresa que ofereça ele em nuvem ?

----------


## flavio300

amigos tenho mais de 1200 clientes e uso o mk-auth a mais de 3 anos nunca tive problema com ele, uso um servidor dell para ele e mais windows server como dns na mesma maquina virtualizado e tudo ok

----------


## ricardoandre

da citação "custo - beneficio", se retirarmos o CUSTO. Qual o melhor sistema no mercado que traga o melhor beneficio?

----------


## 1929

> da citação "custo - beneficio", se retirarmos o CUSTO. Qual o melhor sistema no mercado que traga o melhor beneficio?


Se custo não for problema, se aprendizado não for problema, então é MKSolutions... 
Pelo que tenho lido a maioria dos usuários não utiliza tudo que ele oferece... principalmente na parte técnica...

Dai não estamos mais falando em gerenciadores mas sim em sistemas complexos e completos.

----------


## rimaraujo

Eu utilizo o TopSapp. 
Estoque, financeiro, técnico, relatórios anatel. Telefonia, Dns, bind, suporte 24h. Servidor local.

Sent from my GT-I9515L using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## teresopolis

> Minha intenção é um gerenciado básico, controle financeiro, cadastrar os clientes, coisa do tipo, nada de firewall roteamento e etc, isso faço no próprio mk, porém podem tirar uma dúvida, se o mk-auth par
> ar, meus clientes ficam sem navegação? A rede para? Coisa do tipo?


Uso Mk-Auth, respondendo a sua pergunta, não para. Quem está logado continua, quem tentar logar após a pane digamos não conseguirá.
Olha na prática é extremamente estável, em seis anos parou uma vez e não foi problema do software e sim da fonte do server que pifou.
Esse Pedro desenvolvedor o cara é super honesto e profissional, além do mais, 50 merreis pela licença é absurdo de barato!!!!! Boa sorte.

----------


## Arthuzitow

Verdade, estou fazendo uns teste, só estou na dúvida se deixo ele em nuvem ou coloco ele local

----------


## rimaraujo

> Assinei um desses em nuvem, porém a empresa me deixou na mão, o serviço parou e quando voltou minhas senhas n acessava mais o mesmo, passei o dia inteiro tentando contato e nada, falei pelo Skype da empresa que se n solucionar eu queria o dinheiro de volta, e eles falaram que iriam me passar o reembolso, em vez de colocar p funcionar o servidor novamente, e olha que n fez nem 24 hrs que eu assinei o serviço! Recomenda alguma empresa que ofereça ele em nuvem ?


Meu caro caso queira experimentar o servidor na nuvem podemos conversar.
Temos um datacenter com link de 3 operadoras somando mais de 1.5 GB.

Sent from my GT-I9515L using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## Arthuzitow

> Meu caro caso queira experimentar o servidor na nuvem podemos conversar.
> Temos um datacenter com link de 3 operadoras somando mais de 1.5 GB.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515L using UnderLinux mobile app


Me passa valores se possível Skype: live:Arthur.fideliis

----------


## lucasiwanczuk

pff não fale bobagem , pegue a versão antiga do webmikrotik, além da pesada instalação de chaves que afeta o processamento do equipamento sempre rodando scripts e não consulta via api como um programa descente se preze a fazer!
Outra o suporte é rápido ? outra bobagem! Toda vez que a spider house faz uma "Manutenção" além de todo seu sistema de gestão ficar fora as vezes por um dia inteiro ele volta com todas as chaves dessincronizadas, sabe o que eles falam depois de te responder o chamado 2 dias depois via sistema por que o telefone os mesmos não atendem só ouve-se uma voz que será retornado mas nunca retornam , eles dizem " O senhor tem que reinstalar as chaves " agora você acha que uma operação descente vai parar uma pessoa só para reinstalar chaves das quais você nem mexeu e que por erro ou imprevisto de manutenção aconteceu ? Me desculpe tenho pena da sua operação e de seus clientes...

----------


## lucasiwanczuk

> Amigo é tao feio falar mau assim de um sistema, acredito por mais ruim q seja qualquer sistema q esteja se mantendo no mercado deve atender a alguma demanda de alguem e deve funcionar para alguem, em relaçao ao pool acredito q esteja equivocado pois o pool é definido no mikroti. Ou nao entendi o q quis dizer.
> mksolutions é um grande sistema, mas tudo tem seu preço.


pff não fale bobagem , pegue a versão antiga do webmikrotik, além da pesada instalação de chaves que afeta o processamento do equipamento sempre rodando scripts e não consulta via api como um programa descente se preze a fazer!
Outra o suporte é rápido ? outra bobagem! Toda vez que a spider house faz uma "Manutenção" além de todo seu sistema de gestão ficar fora as vezes por um dia inteiro ele volta com todas as chaves dessincronizadas, sabe o que eles falam depois de te responder o chamado 2 dias depois via sistema por que o telefone os mesmos não atendem só ouve-se uma voz que será retornado mas nunca retornam , eles dizem " O senhor tem que reinstalar as chaves " agora você acha que uma operação descente vai parar uma pessoa só para reinstalar chaves das quais você nem mexeu e que por erro ou imprevisto de manutenção aconteceu ? Me desculpe tenho pena da sua operação e de seus clientes...

----------


## lucasiwanczuk

E outra quando falamos de gerenciamento de provedor em si, falamos do provedor em completo, não estamos falando em roteamento via sistema senhores e sim de gerenciador de provedor...
Um provedor em si não se faz só de financeiro e cadastramento de clientes...
Algum dos senhores usa Mk solutions para comparar ? Se sim por favor não precisamos nem comparar...
Nem em termos financeiro hoje com 750 reais por mês você mantém a licença do MK solutions sendo que hoje o pessoal paga 400 reais mais para manter 1000 clientes no webmikrotik...
Sem dizer que quando você for migrar do webmikrotik para o Mk Solutions acaba em tanto BUG por o webmikrotik ser tão obsoleto em informações de tabelas que vocês não imaginam ...
Se você pretende crescer me desculpe é a mesma coisa que usar PPPPoE ou hotspot.
Ou você escolhe crescer ou sempre ficar na mesma quero ver manter uma operação de mais de 2000 clientes com webmikrotik....

----------


## 1929

> pff não fale bobagem , pegue a versão antiga do webmikrotik, além da pesada instalação de chaves que afeta o processamento do equipamento sempre rodando scripts e não consulta via api como um programa descente se preze a fazer!
> Outra o suporte é rápido ? outra bobagem! Toda vez que a spider house faz uma "Manutenção" além de todo seu sistema de gestão ficar fora as vezes por um dia inteiro ele volta com todas as chaves dessincronizadas, sabe o que eles falam depois de te responder o chamado 2 dias depois via sistema por que o telefone os mesmos não atendem só ouve-se uma voz que será retornado mas nunca retornam , eles dizem " O senhor tem que reinstalar as chaves " agora você acha que uma operação descente vai parar uma pessoa só para reinstalar chaves das quais você nem mexeu e que por erro ou imprevisto de manutenção aconteceu ? Me desculpe tenho pena da sua operação e de seus clientes...


Primeiramente não lhe dirigi palavras grosseiras. Segundo você não deve ter lido que eu não critiquei o MKSolutions. Pelo contrário.
em outro tópico eu já mencionei que está nos nossos planos mudar para o MKSolutions. Ele é sim outro universo..
Vamos mudar porque nosso provedor de um tempo para cá passou a fazer parte de uma rede maior e esta rede já está implantando o MKSolutions. Então é questão de tempo para mudarmos por questões de integração.

Mas não posso concordar com suas palavras sobre paradas, chaves , etc etc porque simplesmente isso nunca aconteceu conosco. Paradas são muito raras e quando volta , volta redondinho e o provedor não ficou sem atender as conexões dos clientes. 
Não estou dizendo bobagens. Posso estar dizendo algo que não aconteceu no seu caso e de outros. Mas não posso admitir que a culpa de tudo funcionar bem seja minha só. 
Estamos vivendo em um ambiente público, onde mesmo não nos conhecendo pessoalmente subentende-se que nos comportamos em palavras com dignidade. Sem ofensas, sem mágoas, sem rancores.
A hora que nós formos migrar, vamos fazer uma importação de todos os dados para uma planilha excell e daí extrairmos os dados que queremos. Já fiz os testes quanto a isso e funciona perfeito... Não ter todos os campos que o MKSolutions pede daí é outra coisa. Nem todos são baseados nas mesmas informações.
Mas dados cadastrais e financeiros serão moleza. Afinal é só isso que o Webmikrotik guarda. 
Os log de navegação não vão nos interessar.

----------


## muriloc4

te enviei uma mensagem privada.

----------


## ricardoandre

Sobre o Integrator, o que o pessoal tem a dizer?

----------


## deson00

ok entendi esta indignado com o sistema, interessante pelo mais ruim q seja continua crescendo, parece windows ou vc nao usa windows por causa dos bug.
Vamos voutar ao foco no topico, é o q penso pois nao é a unica verdade.
Cada ponto de vista deve ser levado em consideraçao.

----------


## biohazzard

Uso e recomendo o duobox
http://duobox.com.br/

----------


## Arthuzitow

> Uso e recomendo o duobox
> http://duobox.com.br/


Print da tela dele? Tem como?

----------


## biohazzard

entra ai testa.
http://demo.ispbox.com.br/usuarios/login
usuario: demo
senha:master123

----------


## junioabarros

Bom dia amigo, acesse o site https://www.bylltec.com.br/site/home.php e conheça esse sistema de gerenciamento, prático, funcional, ótimo custo x benefício e de baixo consumo de processamento. Abraços.

----------


## biohazzard

> Do tanto que falam do Duobox, ele poderia ser melhor.
> 
> Achei sua interface cheio de firulas que dificulta o uso e auto-aprendizado do sistema.
> 
> Ainda prefiro ControllR, RadiusNet e MK-Auth, são simples.
> 
> Ah, esqueci, vão me crucificar, rsrs.



Também tive esta mesma impressão antes de usar o sistema, mas depois de implantando em questão de minutos já estava dominando, e vendo uma gerencia muito mais eficiente.

----------


## deson00

O duobox é o ispbox?
To confuso.
De modo geral tem bastante botão deve levar uns dias para aprender e nao sei se é por que estou acostumado com o meu mas achei um pouco complicado algumas coisas como pesquisa em todos os menus, gostei das opções de envio de sms e e-mail para avisar o cliente do seu debito ou do seu aniversario, achei algumas coisas e nao achei outras por exemplo tem caixa mas nao vi onde cadastra as despesa e receita ou entrada e saida de dinheiro, achei que as coisas esta muito misturado mesmo menu que tem recibo tem venda e estoque, e a parte mais importante como implanta isso pois nao vi o menu de configurações ou eu to cego, parâmetros tem sobrando mas mesmo assim a parte que acho mais importante nao vi, como configura no mikrotik.
De modo geral sistema bonito mas infelizmente o bonito nao me compra tem que ser funcional.

----------


## deson00

@*junioabarros* Obrigado por falar de nosso sistema bylltec.com.br pois fui eu que criei, que bom que esta gostando do sistema e caso tenha critica não deixa de falar pois so assim podemos melhorar.
A proposta de nosso sistema é o modo de faça vc mesmo ou seja ao comprar um mikrotik vc sincroniza com nosso sistema e pelo nosso sistema faz as configuraçoes das funcionalidades do seu servidor como servidor de ppppoe, hotspot, ipxmac, filtro de conteudo, balanceamento de link, distribuição de link, cache paralelo, cache local, redirecionamento de porta e etc, ou seja coisas do dia a dia de um provedor e com 10 minuto vc esta com seu servidor todo configurado e para atender 254 clientes ou 60 mil bastando apenas escolher a faixa de rede em nosso gerenciador, nosso sistema conta também financeiro e gestor de sms que ambos tem inúmeras funcionalidades, cada modulo pode ser comprado separadamente de acordo com a necessidade de cada um, estamos finalizando 2 novos sistemas um de ordem de serviço e outro de monitoramento da rede que sera colocado nos próximos dias, e tudo em nuvem nada de instalação vc contrata e ja esta funcionando em tempo real, toda comunicação é por API desenvolvida pela própria mikrotik exatamente para estas finalidades.
Nao sou de faze propaganda em uma discussão mas surgiu a deixa pelo nosso amigo e por que nao ne, obrigado junio

----------


## 1929

@*deson00* , parabéns pelo desempenho que está obtendo... Eu acompanho teu caminho no Under desde o início e vejo que a tua evolução tem sido fantástica. 
Desde cedo tu já tinha na cabeça o desejo de fazer algo que funcionasse. 
Lembra que tu me mandou mensagens mas eu não tinha o conhecimento necessário para te dar uma mão. 
Apesar de não ter usado, vejo que a coisa está indo muitobem.

----------


## deson00

@*1929* Agradeço por estas palavras, realmente meu intuito sempre foi funcionalidade em primeiro lugar por ultimo visual, realmente um caminho longo e estou satisfeito ate o momento, estamos tendo um crescimento muito rápido que é ate difícil de acompanhar, acredito que zero de reclamação caso alguém tenha por favor nos comunique pois isso é importante para o crescimento.
Estamos trabalhando em inúmeras ideias, todo dia damos um passo, por este motivo estamos em constante atualização e com uptime de mais de 99,99 %, atualizamos e ninguém percebe pois em nenhum momento a parada ou queda.

----------


## Brastel

Nós temos 3mil clientes e o MK já não nos atende bem ha uns 2 anos. Base da dados toda truncada. As informações nunca batem. Foi um desgaste enorme a troca de versão que eles fzeram para a versão 3.0 com a promessa de melhorar mas nao mudou nada. Continua complexo no uso, desorganizado e com dados inconsistentes.

Também estamos na busca de indicações de sistema mais confiável.Nós temos 3mil clientes e o MK já não nos atende bem ha uns 2 anos. Base da dados toda truncada. As informações nunca batem. Foi um desgaste enorme a troca de versão que eles fzeram para a versão 3.0 com a promessa de melhorar mas nao mudou nada. Continua complexo no uso, desorganizado e com dados inconsistentes.
Mk





> E outra quando falamos de gerenciamento de provedor em si, falamos do provedor em completo, não estamos falando em roteamento via sistema senhores e sim de gerenciador de provedor...
> Um provedor em si não se faz só de financeiro e cadastramento de clientes...
> Algum dos senhores usa Mk solutions para comparar ? Se sim por favor não precisamos nem comparar...
> Nem em termos financeiro hoje com 750 reais por mês você mantém a licença do MK solutions sendo que hoje o pessoal paga 400 reais mais para manter 1000 clientes no webmikrotik...
> Sem dizer que quando você for migrar do webmikrotik para o Mk Solutions acaba em tanto BUG por o webmikrotik ser tão obsoleto em informações de tabelas que vocês não imaginam ...
> Se você pretende crescer me desculpe é a mesma coisa que usar PPPPoE ou hotspot.
> Ou você escolhe crescer ou sempre ficar na mesma quero ver manter uma operação de mais de 2000 clientes com webmikrotik....

----------


## JoaoBC

Havia aqui no Rio de Janeiro uma empresa de nome Brastel, mas faliu há bastante tempo.
Era uma empresa do tipo que é hoje a "casas bahia", o "ponto frio" e a "lojas americanas". Só no RJ.
Ao ver o anúncio da postagem imaginei ser a mesma empresa que teria sido reativada:

https://falandodegestao.com/2011/09/...ue-acabou-mal/

----------


## vigo

Olá pessoal,

Não deixem de experimentar o VigoWEB, lançamos recentemente e nosso foco foi justamente o melhor custo X benefício, já possuímos clientes com mais de 8 mil usuários rodando perfeitamente, sem nenhum tipo de problema ou gargalo.

Nossa política prevê manutenção preventiva, backups automáticos por cliente, firewall anti DDoS, tudo na estrutura da IBM/Softlayer em São Paulo - SP.

Atualmente nossos valores são:
- 189,90 mensais para o módulo base;
- 89,90 mensal adicional para o módulo radius;
- 59,90 mensal adicional para o módulo SICI Anatel;

Também disponibilizamos *sem nenhum custo adicional* o APLICATIVO DO TÉCNICO, com recursos para que o técnico possa gerenciar seus chamados, definir as coordenadas GPS do cliente, anexar fotos/imagens ao atendimento e capturar a assinatura digital do cliente.

Google
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...pp.vigo.com.br

Apple
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/vigowe...latform=iphone

*Em breve lançaremos o APLICATIVO DO CLIENTE*, com inúmeros recursos tais como impressão de boletos, notas fiscais, abertura de chamados, liberação por confiança, localização, speed test, etc., e *TAMBÉM SEM NENHUM CUSTO ADICIONAL*.

Nossa versão demonstrativa pode ser acessada pelo link abaixo:
https://sistema.vigo.com.br
Login: adm
Senha: adm

Notícias e informações podem ser vistas em nosso perfil do Instagram:
https://instagram.com/vigotecnologia

Abraços a todos um feliz dia das mães e uma nova semana abençoada de trabalho.

Rafael Labiak Olivastro
https://www.vigo.com.br

----------

